# Angels



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got back from the fish store with my 3 brand new koi angels. i was hoping for black angels, but unfortuanately, they were out. so i got these. i took some pics of them in the bag. later i will try to get some of them in the actual tank. Hope you like the pics. i tried my best at getting the best ones. some they had there had their bottom fins ripped off and one had both the bottom fin and the feeler things ripped of too. 

Enjoy





































Please comment. one looks like it might have ammonia poisoning but im not sure its just one of the blushing type.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

after 15 minutes of the aclimating, i netted them out and put them in. 2 styed together while the other went and hid in my stump-like ornament. couldnt get a picture of it. but i think i might have a pair of angels. i will post some pics in a minute.

here they are:




























i hope you like them. Can anyone tell me if they are a pair?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how big are they?... how old are they?... there are only 2 ways to sex angels with 100% accuracy..,. one way is to disect them and look at their organs... yeah; you gotta kill the fish...the other way is to let them spawn and make not of which one lays the eggs and which one fertilizers them..but you have to make sure that the eggs are viable.... i don't know anybody in this hobby that will guartantee (backed by money) the sexing of angels...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they are about the size of a half-dollar/dollar coin without the fins. i dont know how old they are, the guy didnt tell me. they were in the "sm koi angel" tank. do you think they have ammonia poisoning or is it just the "blushing" type of angel?


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*sexing angels*



StripesAndFins said:


> after 15 minutes of the aclimating, i netted them out and put them in. 2 styed together while the other went and hid in my stump-like ornament. couldnt get a picture of it. but i think i might have a pair of angels. i will post some pics in a minute.
> 
> here they are:
> 
> ...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so here are some of them together. the one who was hiding finally came out to school with the others.



















i hope you like them. 

BTW: the angel i was talking about before, i think it is blushing, so it doesnt have ammonia poisoning!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

are those kois?!?!?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yes they are! you like them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

they are nice dude. but i think those are very similar to the ones i have i.e, Marbles. i think one for them is a koi though. better profile pics will help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for them to be koi's they have to be blushers..the blushing is actually the gills showing through the opercle...the gills should never be exposed..if you see angels with deformed opercles; do not buy them...they are inbred..
not all koi will exhibit the blush..if it is part of a spawn where blushers are present; it will most likely produce offspring that will show it..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so in order fro them to be kois, the have to have the "blushing" look? if so i do aonly have 1 koi. and it is my least favorite. i guess the others are marbled angels after all.


----------

